

How to get rid of emails - sbussard

Idea - "git for e-mail" with a few tweaks.<p>Problem with e-mail:
• It's static, boring, and incriminating. 
• You cannot edit once you've sent, so you send another, thus clogging the inbox.
• It's a hassle to configure clients<p>Solution:<p>Create new protocol that supports the features below.<p>Versioning - allows you to make changes to a message once it has been sent, but keeps a copy of the history from the time the recipient first read the message. Changes to messages invoke an "unread" notification.<p>Unsend - like AOL did in the 90s. If someone hasn't read the message delete it, otherwise it's too late! If someone hasn't seen the change you made to a message, then that can be undone as well.<p>Messages - several different types: text, calendar events, interactive todo list, geolocation information, and files. More kinds may come out as the spec is updated.<p>Security - configure your server and client to send hash of message contents to third party server to make sure content is not harmful or spam. From this point anyone can have a trusted server as long as it passes a security check by a third party server — kind of like SSL.<p>Privacy - disable message cloning (forwarding). Password protection? Who knows...<p>Why different types of messages? 
• To make parsing your inbox WAY faster
• …does there need to be anything else?<p>I suppose this could also be used to create spontaneous social networks, which would take off the pressure of following or friending someone.<p>Wanna collaborate? tweet to @sbussard
======
tarr11
This sounds like google docs to me.

